# Roms and Gbatemp?



## Sarvesh50 (Sep 20, 2009)

Roms or Warez are forbidden on Gbatemp.
But i have seen google Ads directing to some rom sites i am not gonna say which.
But i think this should be fixed before somebody tries to close Gbatemp.


----------



## popoffka (Sep 20, 2009)

This couldn't be fixd.
The only way is fully deleting google ads code.


----------



## Law (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know if you can control what adverts popup with Google Ads, but if you can't control them I'd probably recommend GBAtemp switching to AdBrite, because I'm pretty sure you can choose what adverts you want and don't want.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Sep 20, 2009)

Than that should happen


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, it would be a real bummer if this would cause any problems for the site.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mods really should look at it....


----------



## Costello (Sep 20, 2009)

I've seen this, but theres nothing we can do. We dont really have control over whatever ads are displayed.
However I really doubt clicking a "ds roms!" link will take you to an actual DS rom site as this is against the google adsense policy agreement...
more like informational websites you'd find when googling such terms.
They use these words to drag you into their website and then you end up finding no rom downloads at all.

either way the content of these ads is not under our responsibility. This is Google adsense...


----------



## antonkan (Sep 20, 2009)

Google AdScene includes ROM sites at GBAtemp?

Meh, I haven't see that though.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Sep 20, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> I've seen this, but theres nothing we can do. We dont really have control over whatever ads are displayed.
> However I really doubt clicking a "ds roms!" link will take you to an actual DS rom site as this is against the google adsense policy agreement...
> more like informational websites you'd find when googling such terms.
> They use these words to drag you into their website and then you end up finding no rom downloads at all.










  i hope their wont be an link for rom downloads


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 20, 2009)

Sarvesh50 said:
			
		

> i hope *there* wont be an link for rom downloads


in the case they can still shut it down/ get another ad thingy


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 20, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Sarvesh50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As Law already said, AdBrite is very good too.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah, i actually decided to click on one today, and was taken to a website where you have to PAY to get a membership for a wii ROM site... like 29$. what a ripoff >.>


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Sep 21, 2009)

but still it is illegal inst it?


----------



## nutella (Sep 21, 2009)

if memory serves me correctly, even gamespot has these ads.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Sep 21, 2009)

But gamespot promotes their games and we well you know we are pirates so if nintendo could choose about closing on site then we we would be ythe favorite to close....
Its just i dont want to see Gbatemp closed.
Thats all....


----------



## Langin (Sep 30, 2009)

hmp I know google ads is f#ucking bad sometimes nintendo did close my blog cos of google ads with their links!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2009)

Close GBAtemp! OH NO!!! If they attempt, PROTEST.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 1, 2009)

I doubt we get closed down because of something we have no control about


----------



## Langin (Oct 1, 2009)

this isnt fair for gbatemp, an friend from ninty says that if ya even have with google ads that there is an change for closing sites!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 1, 2009)

Nah, Google Ads won't ever cause a site to be closed, rather the content of the site.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Sep 20, 2009)

Roms or Warez are forbidden on Gbatemp.
But i have seen google Ads directing to some rom sites i am not gonna say which.
But i think this should be fixed before somebody tries to close Gbatemp.


----------



## _Burai_ (Oct 1, 2009)

I thought members couldnt see ads?


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 1, 2009)

We cant. but if you arent logged in, you can see them.


----------

